
Thirty Years On, How Well Do Global Warming Predictions Stand Up? - mactitan
https://www.wsj.com/articles/thirty-years-on-how-well-do-global-warming-predictions-stand-up-1529623442
======
melling
Almost 1400 comments on the WSJ. The climate deniers really come out on the
WSJ.

Here's some of the article:

"Thirty years of data have been collected since Mr. Hansen outlined his
scenarios—enough to determine which was closest to reality. And the winner is
Scenario C. Global surface temperature has not increased significantly since
2000, discounting the larger-than-usual El Niño of 2015-16. Assessed by Mr.
Hansen’s model, surface temperatures are behaving as if we had capped 18 years
ago the carbon-dioxide emissions responsible for the enhanced greenhouse
effect. But we didn’t. And it isn’t just Mr. Hansen who got it wrong. Models
devised by the United Nations Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change have,
on average, predicted about twice as much warming as has been observed since
global satellite temperature monitoring began 40 years ago."

~~~
eregorn
Which is strange considering this article was in the comments:

[http://www.chicagotribune.com/sns-bc-us-sci--30-years-of-
war...](http://www.chicagotribune.com/sns-bc-us-sci--30-years-of-
warming-20180618-story.html)

According to the data it's reporting from NOAA, scenario B has occurred (one
degree of warming). El Niño seems to have little to do with it as well, as the
warming is concentrated away from it (North America and Europe).

